# Different forms of HGH



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am doing some research into hgh as I wouldn't mind trying it sometime. Can anyone tell me the difference between hygetropin, kigtropin, riptropins and getropin? Also wondering how long people run this for and what sorts of doses. I've been told to do 6 months at 2-4iu eod but wanted more opinions on this.


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There should be no differences in the GH you have mentioned as they are all from china all are good and 4pm is 4iu's no matter the brand........some will say one is stronger than the other but this cannot be unless one is overdosed, this is a common trick used to stimulate sales in the product this recently has happened with riptropin but in the next few months they will not be as strong the same happened with kits when they first came out.......

As for dosing this is really a no right answer question.....when I am not dieting I find EOD use slightly better than ed use as for how long....the longer you use gh the better the results...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Do you really believe the rips are just ovedosed Paul?

I'm from another couple forums about people having immense water weight gain using this, this worries me somewhat however many have had igf levels tested and are coming back as elevated so must be doing something right!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

StephenC said:


> Do you really believe the rips are just ovedosed Paul?
> 
> I'm from another couple forums about people having immense water weight gain using this, this worries me somewhat however many have had igf levels tested and are coming back as elevated so must be doing something right!


Yes mate I do, the fact the IGF levels are elevated should prove this the water retention as you know is a common side effect of GH made worse if you take to much......riptropin when it first came out was amazing defiantly overdosed yet no one is reporting this now but doing the same about kigtropin......


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

is it true Kigtropins are no longer in production? Just something i heard from somewhere.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate I do, the fact the IGF levels are elevated should prove this the water retention as you know is a common side effect of GH made worse if you take to much......riptropin when it first came out was amazing defiantly overdosed yet no one is reporting this now but doing the same about kigtropin......


I had heard whisper of ADH being added to underdosed gh products but again the igf increase made me think twice.


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback guys, looks like I can use whatever my source can get me. How long before you see or feel much difference and in your experiences, is it as good as the hype.

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate I do, the fact the IGF levels are elevated should prove this the water retention as you know is a common side effect of GH made worse if you take to much......riptropin when it first came out was amazing defiantly overdosed yet no one is reporting this now but doing the same about kigtropin......


well you expected IGF-1 to be elevated- thats the most common blood test to show you're taking HGH...

As to water retention- Paul you're probably one of the few lean enough to notice water retention- for the rest of us fat f**kers its hard to differentiate from the usual bloat/AAS water retention


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres hyge's out now with new yellow tops,maybe there gonna be overdosed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mal said:


> theres hyge's out now with new yellow tops,maybe there gonna be overdosed.


they are not new they are repackaged to make them different than the vials contained in the 200iu boxes....


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I had heard whisper of ADH being added to underdosed gh products but again the igf increase made me think twice.


I heard this whisper that made me think as well! Still took them though 

That's why i was wondering if anyone had sent Ausbuilt a Rip to test? I'd already used mine.


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

How do you ask your doctor for an IGF-1 test? He'd probably ask what it is for...


----------

